# Cómo conseguir un voltímetro digital mediante un A/D?



## Aton (Mar 7, 2007)

Buenas otra vez, y antes de nada, agradezco muxo las contestas a mi anterior duda relacionada con este tema, ah x cierto Loktar al final no me e decantao x lo del termometro digital pk he pensao k tengo una fuente de tension ke me hice y si me hago el voltimetro digital intentare acoplarlo allá asi mato dos pájaros de una pedrada jeje, xo gracias!. Ahora el reto que tengo delante es intentar llevar la conversion ke me proporcione el A/D a un display lcd para convertirse en lo dicho, si sabeis alguna cosa ke me pueda ayudar os lo agradeceré  weno un saludo!


----------



## George (Mar 8, 2007)

Lo que necesitas es un convertidor de BCD a 7 segmentos.
El código que sale del conversor A/D es BCD o binario natural y para iluminar un dígito de un display necesitas 7 señales o segmentos LED. Cada dígito de un display representa 4 bits por tanto un convertidor BCD a 7 segmentos tiene 4 entradas o 4 bits  BCD y 7 salidas. Imaginemos que tenemos un conversor A/D de 12 bits entonces habria que poner 3 convertidores BCD a 7 segmentos y 3 digitos para ver lo que sale del A/D.
Ahora lo que vas a ver con este montaje es un código hexadecimal de lo que muestra el A/D y no la lectura directa del voltaje de entrada. Para averiguar el voltaje de entrada hay que hacer un cálculo lineal, es decir multiplicar el valor de salida digital por una constante y sumarle otra constante. Esta tarea la debe hacer un microcontrolador. Por tanto mi recomendación es que aprendas a programar microcontroladores para realizar medidas digitales. Hay micros que ya incorporan un ADC interno e incluso serviría para programar las señales de los segmentos. Yo te recomiendo los PICs de www.microchip.com. Son muy cómodos y una vez que inviertas el tiempo en aprender a usarlos podrás hacer mil cosas.

un saludo


----------

